# Always Something Exciting



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

I have decided it's finally time to start documenting the time I spend with my horses. 

My plan is to break it down by animal... Let's see how long this will last! If I can't make it daily I can make a weekly overview for sure. 
Since it is still morning I'm going to post about yesterday and go from there. 


Thursday, September 11th, 2014​We are fostering a horse for winter! She is a white paint. Her name is JenaMae, and she is quite headstrong, but she is also _so_ sweet. She is on free-lease to my work, and I just love her so is going to spend the winter here. (My work has about 15 horses in the summer so it is better for them to be kept elsewhere during the winter.)


(Now I will go to the single equine breakdown)


*JenaMae*: I went to my work at 9:30am, since this is where Jena usually is and I am taking care of her for them. Everything was okay. Jena has an abscess in her hind left foot, which is part of why I have her. She needs daily care and a lot of time devoted to her; time which I have. So, Jena is staying with my two boys for the winter. 

When I arrived at my work I started gathering the things that Jenna has gotten while at my work and her personal things (bridle, brushes, she came with a hackamore, and a bucket for her grain). After I had everything of hers, I went and got her from the pasture. Of course she was on one of the farther ends. When I started leading her back I notice she was limping quite a bit (we had known about an original abscess, had it drained, and now it seemed to be coming back. Over the course of 3 days, she went from mildy limping, to severely limping). When I started leading her back she was limping quite a bit but as I led her more the limping went to mild. She never protested to being led. She walked right with me. After I brought her out of the pasture I let her eat while we waited for my boss who was going to use her stock trailer rather than the two horse straight load trailer I have access to. JenaMae's owner had told me that Jena has trouble trailering, and we saw it first hand. My boss loaded her and was tying her, all the while Jena was trying to throw my boss around (Jena did bite her once, and smashed her hand... Jena didn't seem to care if she killed my boss). When we finally got her in and a little calmer (she was still freaked out) we closed the middle door and decided she wasn't going to calm down any more so we left. All the way to my house (5 miles) she danced around in the trailer but she got to my house safely. No injuries (yay!). We unloaded her fairly easily and I brought her up and put her in my round pen to let her get used to our property and being around new things. 

At 1:30pm I had the vet come out to check her foot, he said it was e, and the abscess was still draining, I just have to make sure I soak it and keep it clean. He said I could wrap it to keep it clean, but that wouldn't let her foot breathe properly so it is best to just soak it and clean it at least once a day. So we took care of all of that. So, I put Jena back in the round pen since she seemed antsy. 

My plan was to let her be out overnight eating so we let her out in our little pasture so she wouldn't be introduced to my geldings right away (plus it will be easier to take care of her if she is up here by the house and the grass is nice and clean). We let her out at 6pm and went about our night. 



* Joey, Rein, and Taco*: Everything happened like it normally would. Pasture, and grain. Joey seems to be skinny, we have a vet appointment next Thursday to see about floating his teeth.


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm back to post today's update!

Friday, September 12th, 2014​Today I got the pastures adjusted (and fixed) and set out so everyone is set while I still need to take care of Jena's foot. 
*JenaMae*: This morning at 1:50am I was woken by my dad telling me Jena was out. 
Our conversation went like this..
Dad: "Did you let the white horse out in the pasture when you got home?"
Me: *groggy* "You said you let her out into the little pasture..."
Dad: "Then she's out because she's over by the big pasture."
Me: *literally jumps out of bed*

Apparently Jena thought she needed to be next to my geldings. So she got out of the pasture I had her in to be 'next to them'. Blah. They were literally touching noses across the fence *sigh* she has them under her 'mare' spell. 

She was easy to put away again, I just put her back in the round pen since she had been eating for several hours. 



I went out in the later afternoon to clean and soak her foot, and she was so good!! I did have to dig out the dirt and manure from her abscess which I could tell hurt but she was so good. She even keep her foot in the bin of water really well. I was so happy. 
After I soaked her foot I gave her her grain and let her out to eat for the night. 



*Joey*:
Joey was out eating like normal, but when I called him up for grain he didn't come. I yelled for then as I finished up the other barn things I was doing, which usually works. However... I think I am losing him to Jena... He was over by her, touching her over the fence. Ugh. I thought this would happen... But I hoped he wouldn't fall into her 'seductive female trap'  I did have to out his halter on him and lead him up to the dry lot. As I was leading him though he kept turning his head to look at Jena. 
When I grained him, he was quite mean with his head which was sad, since he is usually pretty good about it. 
But I made him focus on me and do a few things like backing because I wanted his attention on me and not the mare. 


*Rein*:
He had his usually pasture time, and just like Joey didn't come up when I called, but I think that's because he just wants to be around the 'leader' aka Joey. He did turn away the first time I went to halter him, but we quickly worked through that. He ate his grain like normally and was so polite. He is such a good boy 


*Taco*:
Taco had a normal day, and nothing was very odd until I was leading her up and she kept stopping and pulling. I'll have to see of the problems persist tomorrow. 


Until tomorrow.


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

Saturday, September 13th, 2014​There really wasn't anything exciting today. I worked most of the day, so I didn't have a lot of time for anything other than the daily chores (soaking Jena's foot, pasture, and grain.)


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

Friday, September 19, 2014​There's been nothing exciting going on lately, we have the vet out on Tuesday to look at Joey amd Reim and he floated Joey's teeth but that was really all he did. He came out to do an exam ton both horses and decided Joey's teeth could be done. They were both in very good health. 

*JenaMae*: Jena really has been doing well. When the vet was out on Tuesday I asked if I needed to soak her foot anymore and he said is long as she's not limping and looks like she's not in pain she's okay he said that if she starts to look like she's in pain just to clear out the abscess hole and to soak her foot again. I have been doing daily chores and she's doing much better she still is miserable with her head. 

*Joey*: I realize more every day how protective he is over me. He trusts me and does what I ask. He is so sweet. I just love him more and more all the time. He has been doing well, he is in love with Jena, though.... I think I will just use rope haters for the time being while doing things with them (other than tying). Phish attention isn't on me as much as I would like. 

*Rein*: He has started refusing to lead, I don't know why he will just stop in the middle of walking, and just stand. I don't know what is wrong. I sometimes walk the three of them together for short distances inside the pen and I can't get him to walk on either Joey's side or Jena's side. I've tried almost every combination I can think of and can't come up with a good one. It seems that Joey is being protective and over Jena and keep Rein is intimidated but I don't know other than that. Other than those few problems Rein is doing very well I'm pleased with his attitude and his willingness to learn. I realize more and more all the time how much he loves to learn. He just needs time spent with him. 


On Sunday afternoon we're going for a trail ride with the people I work with. I'm planning to take only Joey and Rein. I'm going to use the two horse straight load and I don't want to make two trips to bring Jena along. Especially if I'm a little concerned about using her with the way her foot is. I would rather just wait until she's completely healed and I don't have a worry or doubt that she may have problems. I know we probably will do a water crossing on Sunday so I'm excited to see her Rein reacts. I am a little nervous, however, because the last time we rode I could hardly do anything with Rein because he was very antsy and nervous. Whenever I trie to get him to move he would rear or back up a little. I think it is because he is only three and is not used to new places. I have a hard time remembering sometimes, that he is only three and is not used to the riding and different places that Joey is used to.


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, Jena's abscess is back. I went out tonight to give them their grain and Jena was limping the same way she done before. Before she was fine one day and limping the next. So I guess I'll have to start soaking her foot again twice a day....


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

I really need to do an update!! I plan on doing that later today or tomorrow!


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

January 14th, 2015​Here is a quick overall update! JenaMae has left. Her owner missed her and felt she would get to see her more often if she was at her parents house. I obviously still have Joey, Rein and Taco. I did get two minis around the 1st of the year. They're both mares, and their names are Bella and Bailey. I will talk about them more 'under their section.'

*Joey:*
He still has been having troubles lifting up his hind right leg. I think he just has pain in his muscles. It doesn't seem like it takes more than bute and his muscle relaxer to help him. I think I will start some massaging for him to see if that helps. I'm not too worried, though because when I call for the horses he will still come cantering to find where I am.

*Rein:* 
I haven't been doing a whole lot with him. Just general ground manners. I want to wait a while to do a lot with him in the riding area (other than just trail rides) just because he is so young and has so much energy. I definitely want a strong hold on the ground work before we go much farther. 

*Taco:*
I have been working with her everyday to get her trust me and want to work with me. I try to spend time with her just being gentle and loving on her.

Now for the minis!!

*Bella:*
Bella is a 10 year old silver dapple with one blue eye and one brown eye. She is so sweet! If I teach the minis to do tricks, Bella will be the one that I start with! Bella was used as a show mini when she was young, and she went to her previous owners when she was 7. I started working with Bella on her hooves. She will now just stand in her pen and let me pick up all four feet. (_This is something I seriously value in my horses_.)

*
Bailey:*
Bailey is a white/chestnut pinto with blue eyes. She was definitely loved by her previous owners. I have been working with her in the last couple weeks, and we're definitely making progress. I think Bailey may have problems lifting up her hind legs. She hold them out at hip level and sideways instead of back behind her like most horses. I wonder about her hips because she offers to hold them that way, and fights holding them out behind her. Perhaps this was something that her previous owners taught her, but I doubt it.


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

Friday, January 16th, 2014​Today has been a _really_ good day!!

*Joey:*
Joey is wonderful. I love him. I realize more and more everyday how wonderful he actually is. Joey seems to care for me and he protects me. The feeling is amazing. 

*Rein:*t
Today was amazing. Today I got on Rein, bareback, for the first time. Ever. I expected him to be good, but I didn't know for sure. When I ride him, he usually prances and is really unhappy, so I figured it might be the saddle and I wanted to try it. It was amazing. 


_For both of the minis, I have decided to stop giving them grain. They don't have a huge area in the winter, and I think it's too much._ 

*Bella:*
I didn't do much with her today. My sister did come to see them, which was fun. Bella is definitely begging for grain every time I go out. I have also decided to start weaning her off treats. 

*Bailey:*
I decided that bailey is okay, she just offers to hold them out at hip level instead of out and back. I'm not worried, I think it's okay.


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

Saturday, January 18th, 2015​
Today was very busy. I had to run all over town doing things, as well as chores for a neighbor, and a basketball game in the evening. Somehow, though, I did manage to squeeze in some time with my sweeties.


...I should be sleeping, but alas, all I can think about is my horses. (..when am I not thinking about them..?)

I have been going through my tack and making sure I have all of the tack for my horses and I think I'll get rid of what I don't need anymore... I don't have much tack, but what I do have, I don't really need. 


*Joey:*
Joey is such a good boy. He puts up with me and all my little quirks and the things I ask him to do. I can just tell, everyday, he looks at me like "Really? You're so dumb. I love you.. but why. Why do you do these things to me?"  Joey didn't have anything out of the ordinary today, he was his usual sweet self. 

Tomorrow my brother is going to ride Joey for at least 5 minutes. I told him I thought that if he could get on for 5 minutes everyday, bareback with a bridle, he would go great places with Joey!!

*Rein:*
Much like my brother, I have started to ride every day. Yesterday was the first time I had ever ridden Rein bareback. Oh my gosh. It was amazing. 
So today I decided to get on again, and actually do something. I asked him to go out of the dry lot and into the big pasture. We made it out of the dry lot with a few stops and some...prodding... but it went okay. After that I decided to pick a point in the pasture (only 30 ft from the dry lot...and Joey...) and all I wanted was for Rein to go there. 
Well, that didn't really work. I asked and kicked his sides and asked and adjusted my posture and everything but it wasn't working so I had to start slapping his butt. That got me a couple bucks (mind you, I'm on bareback). Which in turn, got Rein some disciplinary nose-to-butt circles. Eventually after similar events for no longer than 10 minutes we got to the point I had chosen, sat there for 30 seconds, and then started back for the dry lot.
Rein wasn't sure that he wanted to go back. He is VERY hardheaded. It's insane. He barreled for the fence separating the pasture and the dry lot and then trotted/pranced with me holding him back all the way to the dry lot gate. 
Tomorrow we'll probably go to the same place and I think we'll keep doing that until we get to a point where it is a pleasant little ride.

Mind you, Rein is only 3, so he throws temper tantrums. He also has tendency to get nervous. So I am just trying to make little steps with him. I want a good horse that is my partner and I have lots of time to achieve that with him.

*Taco:*
Taco didn't try to each Joey and Rein's grain today!!! I was flabbergasted!! Almost everyday I have to stand between the horses and Taco to make sure that she doesn't eat any of their grain, but not today!!! It was so nice.


I didn't do much with the minis today, because of the insanity of a busy day, and riding Rein.
*Bella:*
I didn't give Bella grain today, and I could tell that she was longing for it! She just gives me the saddest eyes! good grief!!

*Bailey:*
Bailey _hates_ our pigs. Today I watched her look at the pigs (which are kept in a nearby pen) and pin her ears and turn away. She was so funny. Sometimes she is just like a little princess. She is so cute.


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

Wednesday, January 21st, 2015​
I have been so not into journaling lately. I'm just going to give an overview of the last couple days. 

*Joey:*
My brother rode Joey the other day, and it was FABULOUS!!!! I am so proud of _both_ of them!!!!! Joey listened to my brother, and my brother did so well on Joey... It was just amazing. 

*Rein:*
I have been riding Rein everyday. Well.. Except for today, because I had school and work and I couldn't fit it in. Anyways, Rein has been getting much better at just an overall calming. He used to get really worked up and he's gotten so much better.

*Taco:*
She's just been doing her own thing. I haven't been able to do much with her. I don't think I can switch my brain over very quickly from horses to donkeys. It's so odd. The two are so different!

(I'm going to do these two together)
*Bella and Bailey:*
We had a rather large incident with them a few days ago. The minis got really worked up and got loose and it was interesting. The incident made me realize that they are really way too attached. So, I have started separating them for short periods of time. They have started to get better, but it still needs to be worked on.


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness. So much has happened in the last few weeks. I have been having a lot of other personal things going on, so I haven't had journaling at the forefront of my brain. 

Here is an update on what has happened. 

I have been continuing to ride Rein, except for the last week, because it has been very icy, and I don't like to ride when it is icy. 

Joey is still my sweet boy. I love him. 

Bella and Bailey broke their pen and got out (while I was gone on vacation), and they ate a whole bag of pig feed, but they didn't really colic. I think it happened soon before the person I had doing chores got there. So the vet came, and everything is good. They're both fine. 
Lately we have been working on them not biting. Bailey is a nibbler, and that has to stop. It's hard because I don't want to make them too scared of me. In my head I wonder about discipline, because even though they're still horses, I don't want to make them scared of me, if that would happen based on how much I would discipline my big horses. ugh. I don't know.

Taco has I think begun to like me more, but I'm not sure. I really would love for us to work together, but I don't know how that will go.

I hope to start riding Rein daily again, soon. I have school and work on Mondays and Wednesdays, and a funeral to go to tomorrow, so I'm not sure how it will all work out. My boys are still just as sweet, and I love them.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

